

EBrandValue (YC W15) shows social media’s impact on your sales in real time - katm
http://venturebeat.com/2015/02/03/y-combinator-backed-ebrandvalue-wants-to-show-social-medias-impact-on-your-sales-in-real-time/

======
sharkweek
Certainly an ambitious product as social for so many brands is "just something
we're supposed to do."

As someone who works in marketing for a complex SaaS product, one of the
biggest questions I have for anyone claiming they can tie a dollar amount to
to a specific channel (in this case social) is how they deal with a longer
conversion path (ours on average right now is around 4-5 months). With
everyone from the sales team to our PR to the web designers to the marketing
automation folks all claiming they touched the customer journey at some point
in a meaningful way, how does a product like this actually attribute credit
correctly? All the attribution modeling in the world is so dependent on
countless factors, really hard to drill this down, but if they're capable,
then I can't wait to try their product.

~~~
akcura
One major problem in social is the right perspective to capture the consumer
behavior. The other one is the clutter - filtering to find the relevant data
is important. Our proprietory algorithm, well grounded in marketing science,
does the former, while an advanced and meticulous filtering that comes with an
advanced user interface and config panel the latter. I would love to show you
the correlations we have with sales!

